
TSB online banking chaos continues for a fourth day - isp
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-43877667
======
isp
Summary (from
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16902208](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16902208)
):

> This appears to be an IT failure comparable to the 2012 and 2015 IT failures
> at the Royal Bank of Scotland. These involved multi-day / multi-week
> full/partial outages, and multi-million pound fines.

> FT:
> [https://www.ft.com/content/9178ef60-46d9-11e8-8ee8-cae73aab7...](https://www.ft.com/content/9178ef60-46d9-11e8-8ee8-cae73aab7..).

> Background: TSB is a UK bank. They had a planned 50-hour maintenance window
> over the weekend (Fri 16:00 - Sun 18:00), to move away from Lloyds's systems
> (following the "un-merger" in 2013-2014). This went wrong, in what is likely
> to become a textbook example of an IT failure.

From a letter from Nicky Morgan, chair of the UK Parliament's Treasury
committee, to TSB CEO Paul Pester:

> The reports of unauthorised transactions, access to other customers’
> accounts, and failures of in-branch services have all the hallmarks of an IT
> meltdown. This is yet another addition to the litany of failures of banking
> IT systems. Potentially millions of customers could be affected by
> uncertainty and disruption.

More from The Guardian:
[https://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2018/apr/24/tsb-
on...](https://www.theguardian.com/business/live/2018/apr/24/tsb-online-
banking-troubles-uk-public-finances-business-live)

Some interesting screenshots of people seeing debugging information in the
front-end:
[https://twitter.com/bcleeve/status/988333991676796928](https://twitter.com/bcleeve/status/988333991676796928)
[https://twitter.com/apphancer/status/988698182170357760](https://twitter.com/apphancer/status/988698182170357760)
[https://twitter.com/thejackthomson_/status/98856435451268710...](https://twitter.com/thejackthomson_/status/988564354512687104)

Ironically, TSB's parent company issued a press release (in error?) claiming
that the migration has been a "success"!
[http://press.bancsabadell.com/en/News/2018/04/banco-
sabadell...](http://press.bancsabadell.com/en/News/2018/04/banco-sabadell-
successfully-completes-tsb-technology-migration)

